# What type of brush to buy?



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I am bringing my poo home April 19th and want to have a brush ready to get him used to daily brushing. The breeder says all the puppies from the mom's precious litter had either wavy coats or fleecy (no smoothies) and is expecting these puppies to be the same (they are F1). I was looking at this brush on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...liid=I2VV6FSOPO87TD&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl

Does this look good?


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't buy a brush, but a COMB 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wahl-Metal-...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1458597982&sr=1-1

Combs are the only tools to remove knots from the skin; most brushes are only superficial.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would suggest a slicker brush like the one you have and a comb like Peanut's mum recommends. Lexi has wavy coat and Beemer's is more fleecy. For both I do a light overall with the slicker and then the comb for the stuff near their skin. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hahaha, I get tickled at your posts because you are so excited. It puts a smile on my face each time I read another post of yours. I agree, you really need a comb to go along with that brush. Also start soon with the grooming even if just a little each day, to get your baby used to it and relaxed. I believe you will be an awesome poo mom and your pup will be your best buddy.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Get a comb too. Use after the brush to make sure all the little tangles are gone or they will quickly turn into big ones. That slicker brush looks good for when just a bit older. Get something not too expensive and also a bit softer so that when/if he tries to bite it it won't hurt his mouth.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We just got a new slicker brush with a very small head, a bit bigger than a toothbrush. I like it so much better for all the hard to reach spots like inside legs, armpits, under tail, etc...I love it. You definitely need both slicker brush and a metal comb.


----------

